# [By Demand] Digit November 2006



## FatBeing (Sep 18, 2006)

Featuring in October:

Movie of the Month: Escape From Sobibor
The Scene, Season 2
Call of Juarez Demo
Google Earth for Linux
Skype for Linux
ZBrush (requires registration)
The Latest ATI and NVIDIA drivers

You may now continue demanding for November.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

Suse 10,latest wallpapers,game videos.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 18, 2006)

_Movie of the Month: Escape From Sobibor_

Black Pearl Will be glad 

Me too, actually. 

The rest does not really send me. Please tell us about the mag contents FatBeing.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah FatBeing tell the magazine content a bit.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 18, 2006)

more windows goodies...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Fedora Cora 5



We DONT need Fedora Core 5

We Need FEDORA CORE 6
Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We DONT need Fedora Core 5
> 
> We Need FEDORA CORE 6
> Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.



Okay,i didn't know that Fedora Core 6 has came.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

Its a shame they still havent given a popular distro. Mini distros are hell...


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 18, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Its a shame they still havent given a popular distro. Mini distros are hell...


Yes but consider this:

One 3GB Distro
+ 500 MB of Game Demos (they're rarely smaller)
+ 500 MB of other stuff
= One boring as hell DVD


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 18, 2006)

abe please tell us the mag contents


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 18, 2006)

Mag preview comes later. You know that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 18, 2006)

sm gud tutorial for CCNA.........
n plzzzzzzzzzz.......a tutorial for drupal(sql database)


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Mag preview comes later. You know that.



Kya hoh jayega agar pehle dikha diya magazine ka contents.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Kya hoh jayega agar pehle dikha diya magazine ka contents.


UN logone abhi tak banaya nahi hoga....isliye



*See in sep month chip has given suse 10.1 ,watvr IDGAF u will have to give us some huge nice linux distro like suse,fedora or mandrake or else u will have to loose one customer and i will make sure it wont be only me  
ek dumkhi nahi ye par sirf ek chetavni
*


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> UN logone abhi tak banaya nahi hoga....isliye



No man,digit October magazine has published on 15th of this month.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 18, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Mag preview comes later. You know that.


Actually, I didn't. Sorry.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Yes but consider this:
> 
> One 3GB Distro
> + 500 MB of Game Demos (they're rarely smaller)
> ...


Boring? Its an OS! Fine, I agree that its difficult for you to give out full distros, but then, there must be some other way to give it...


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 18, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Boring? Its an OS! Fine, I agree that its difficult for you to give out full distros, but then, there must be some other way to give it...


Probably in a special issue. Or when our budgets permit us to turn the DVD dual-layer. Also, we do give one-CD distros when we find decent ones.

You need to understand that while people like you live for trying out Linux distros, the majority of the population is still too afraid/doesn't care. The Digit CD and DVD are more about stuff that you can use immediately, rather than distros that you may install some day if you have the time, inclination and disk space.


----------



## executioner (Sep 18, 2006)

hey if u liked the linux distros in other mag's why did'nt u buy it.other mags have given all famous distros by now and if u missed it borrow the dvd from someone.pc world gives linux distros every month and i buy digit and pc world every month.
in the pc world dvd everything sux except the suse10.1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif
and in the digit dvd everything rocks but there is no linux distro. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif digit mag is much much much much better than pcworld.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif
so i buy pcworld and digit.125+60=185(local book seller takes 180)


----------



## anooptdas (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you include a 
        KNOPPIX DVD
sothat everyone can try Linux
with a lot of applications.
I hope it will surely help all, as there is no hazzles of installation
-- no issue of time, hdd space ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 18, 2006)

I do not need TEH SCENE anymore coz I dloaded it and I take back all my demands so you can stop considering TEH SCENE However its good that you are giving Season 2 of THE SCENE but please provide episodes regularly so:

~ Continue with the rest of the episodes of The Scene
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html

~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## Garbage (Sep 18, 2006)

anooptdas said:
			
		

> Can you include a
> KNOPPIX DVD
> sothat everyone can try Linux



one thing plz....... Knoppix CD !! 
U haven't read this month's issue?


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 19, 2006)

*ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR* CS2 
I'll keep shouting till hell breaks loose or... I get Illustrator CS2


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Sep 19, 2006)

pls try including game videos!!! (not demos)

you can find a more than exhaustive list at ownage.com , esreality.com , gotfrag.com etc etc etc

now we do realize that game videos are usually huge files but you can include atleast a couple on your dvd to cater to gaming audiences all across the country. 

try going thru the "Most Popular" list at ownage.com for some real quality vidz!


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 19, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Movie of the Month: Escape From Sobibor



Hurrayyyy!!! Thanks a lot Fatbeing!!!
__________


			
				i_kill said:
			
		

> *ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR* CS2
> I'll keep shouting till hell breaks loose or... I get Illustrator CS2



Huh!! it was given this month dude.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2006)

Give dual layer DVDs every month and scrap off the CDs. Everyone has a DVD drive these days. Even if they don't they can always beg/borrow/steal!


----------



## Balan K (Sep 19, 2006)

KNOPPIX 5.0.1 DVD

Or

KNOPPIX 5.0.1 CD ISO IMAGE ( ATLEAST )

&

NERO 7 PREMIUM RELOADED 7.5.1.1


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

Softwares -
---------

Nokia S40 Theme Studio v2.0 + Manual (or latest)

Divx 6.31 Bundle (or latest)
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXInstaller.exe

ACDSee 9 Photo Manager (or latest)
*files.acdsystems.com/english/installers/acdsee.exe

RealPlayer 10.5 v6.0.12.1698 (or latest)
*software-dl.real.com/18b58df7b209163f2418/windows/mrkt/R30APD/RealPlayer10-5GOLD.exe

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.58 (or latest)
*members.home.nl/codecpack/klmcodec158.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Fatbeing, please tell me why can't you give give the AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry (64-bit). It has been released for more than a year now. And it's less than 500 MB. Please, users who already have 32-bit Far Cry & a 64-bit processor can enjoy this update. I have been asking it for so many months now. If u decide not give it, then please tell why not.

Cheatbook Database 2006
ftp://debian.lcs.mit.edu/pub/winsite/winxp/games/cheatbook-database2006.zip


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 19, 2006)

pls add the pdf version of previous digits, i tend to loose the magazine and sometimes my friends borrow it n dont return.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 19, 2006)

Have a look at these flight simulation games. I would be happy if you can provide atleast one.

Heroes Of The Pacific
*www.fileshack.com/file.x/7523/Heroes+Of+The+Pacific+Demo

Battle of Europe
*www.strategyfirst.com/en/games/BattleOfEurope/

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
*www.fileshack.com/file.x/8607/Blazing+Angels:+Squadrons+of+WWII+Demo


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2006)

roxio easy media creater 9
NERO 7 PREMIUM RELOADED 7.5 with their plugins
norton internet security 2007
trend micro pc-cillin internet security 2007 
pinnaccle video studio 10
ulead video studio 10
ulead dvd movie factory 5.0


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 19, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> pls add the pdf version of previous digits, i tend to loose the magazine and sometimes my friends borrow it n dont return.


Nice friends you got 

FatBeing said it'll be done in december.... Just wait one more month.


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 19, 2006)

please include video tutorials for max...modeling, lighting...
when can we expect a fast track on it.......??????


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2006)

Adobe trial softwares,wallpapers,linux and latest game demos available.


----------



## coolendra (Sep 19, 2006)

some audio/video editing softwares.. nd some good dj tracks


----------



## nksinghal (Sep 19, 2006)

Some Sherlock Holmes Movies (FULL MOVEIS) if their copy rigts have expired


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 19, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We DONT need Fedora Core 5
> 
> We Need FEDORA CORE 6
> Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.



wish digit will be the first to give fedora 6...
if its possible please note this request..!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> roxio easy media creater 9
> NERO 7 PREMIUM RELOADED 7.5 with their plugins
> norton internet security 2007
> trend micro pc-cillin internet security 2007
> ...


Yeah. I want these too.
But I think Pc-cillin 2007 is much better than Norton 2007 (based on personal usage of previous versions of both anti-virus).
Mcafee just destroyed their market. It drags down the system. I uninstalled it 2 minutes later after installation. And Norton is ,as usual, a resource hog.

Trend Micro Pc-Cillin Internet Security 2007 
*cdn.simtel.net/pub/trendmicro/TIS2007-SMALL-1329.EXE


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 19, 2006)

the f1 2005 mod if not given in this issue
the marine video and DAP
and the new C++


----------



## leolov2001 (Sep 20, 2006)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> roxio easy media creater 9
> NERO 7 PREMIUM RELOADED 7.5 with their plugins
> norton internet security 2007
> trend micro pc-cillin internet security 2007
> ...


 
yeah i would like these as well, but i would most probably stress on the DVD Movie Factory... uhh.... see i have a dvd writer, and i have many home made movies - atleast 60 hrs of it... so what i am planning to do is write them in a dvd... but the thing is until now all the dvd movie factories i tried dont have the ability to add sub titles... so if you have any idea about a software that has the ability to write sub titles and the menu screen as well, please let me know...

thanks, this is my first request here on DIGIT... i have been a constant reader of digit for about three years now, but i have never been registered online.... anyway, this thing - the popular demand thing- is really cool. keep the good deeds up??

ok,
bye for now,
Sunny Leo.




once again.... A DVD MOVIE FACTORY


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 20, 2006)

Knoppix DVD please


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 20, 2006)

Zbrush, thanx


----------



## Nimtshey (Sep 20, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 ISO, Suse latest version,tons of Freewares for windows. CCleaner, Data Recovery goodies,
tutorial on Mandriva 2006 if so include in Expert in 30 minutes
thanks


----------



## Garbage (Sep 20, 2006)

more demands are coming for Linux.....

It's GOOD.

Keep posting guys...



.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 20, 2006)

NFS CRABON demo...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2006)

bitdefender antivirus..............plz


----------



## smj (Sep 20, 2006)

I want football manager 2007 demo
vista transformation pack 5.5
e-scan virus scanner


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 20, 2006)

Ambar said:
			
		

> NFS CRABON demo...



Demo not realesed yet !


----------



## wwwescape (Sep 20, 2006)

How about adding a mobile section on the CD/DVD ...

Sony Ericsson PC Suite 
Sony Ericsson Themes Creator

Flight Gear (with the new updated India grids)


----------



## smj (Sep 21, 2006)

hey a cooooooool software My Pictures 3D Album at 
(*www.mypictures3d.com/products/album.html)
 for kooooooool magzine.
also fifa 07 demo will be great
hey lma manager 07 demo is out. its the best football managing game


----------



## mrmani (Sep 21, 2006)

*Knopix DVD*


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

You can give XGL. Can you?

Then I would say some good ebooks on linux (both overview type and with deep explaination). 

And also one more thing, can you give articles on things like the actual working of RAM, or BIOS. How the various parts in a computer work. What is a data bus, it's working and all that kinda stuff. I know that you have given an article on "Transistors". It was good. Please give some more articles on the topics mentioned above.

One more thing. I read that these have been already asked, but please give some sherlock holmes movies. 

Thank you,


----------



## soham (Sep 21, 2006)

Please try to provide atleast few of the following :

1. Norton Antivirus 2007 (trial)
2.Norton Internet security 2007 (trial)
3.PC-cillin Internet Security 2007 (trial)
4.Mcafee Antivirus 2007 (trial)
5.Microsoft Office One Note 2007 (Beta)
6.Adobe CS 2.3 Premium (Beta)
7.Trailer videos of NFS carbon, FIFA 2007 and FEAR Extraction Point

Some great wallpapers and tutorial videos.
Thanks.


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 22, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Probably in a special issue. Or when our budgets permit us to turn the DVD dual-layer. Also, we do give one-CD distros when we find decent ones.
> 
> You need to understand that while people like you live for trying out Linux distros, the majority of the population is still too afraid/doesn't care. The Digit CD and DVD are more about stuff that you can use immediately, rather than distros that you may install some day if you have the time, inclination and disk space.



majority of people.......hmmm
well if tech magazine like u will not distribute Linux distros..then how the hell people would know tht linux exist..
other thn tht...why there is a need of an opensource everywhere..in fact ur own forum itself..has one 
what for..some % of members...aha common fat being...i cant imagine what u thinking abt these distros..
but for letting our Indian users to get out of piracy..have a look at the % of growth happening in India for Linux...
and also..if the distro cant get fitted in ur dvd/cd stuff..u can find other ways to say no no......but i never expect an non-tech ans from our admin

rest...i know there are distros tht keep coming out every month..and wont be possible for u and ur magazine to fit the Linux distros..but u can make a promise to give it between 3-6 months.....or something like this

but this is totally bad that fatbeing feels many of so called majority ....

and u providing some ready to use stuff...mate all are being given every time..but just for ex previous issue "winamp 5.21...now..winamp 5.22 next issue..winamp 5.23...
hey rather than updating stuff like this...more? k-lite codec pack, some players
anti viruses....all this are being provided each and every issue sir..

so this is the best magazine i ever said here itself...grrrrrrr !!

u need to comment on this !!


----------



## validus (Sep 22, 2006)

hi all i am a new comer both to this forum n to technology 
i jus wanted to know if muvee autoproducer 'styles' could be provided by u guys????


----------



## soham (Sep 22, 2006)

Why dont you provide a dual layer dvd. Many other magazines are providing it. That will solve the space problem and you will probably be able to accomodate a linux distro or two every month.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 22, 2006)

visual studio express edition please.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 22, 2006)

@ FatBeing -


strictly in side of "neerajvohra" !!

U have to reply FatBeing...

waiting 4 ur reply....


----------



## WhoMI (Sep 22, 2006)

3 months and counting.....

Macromedia Director


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 22, 2006)

Me 2 in favour of *neerajvohra.*..coz mhhhh i have nothing to tell but just say *"Look at my signature"* and undertsand the fact


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Sep 23, 2006)

what about themes ,wallpapers and songs 
 i think all like them .You should have these things also inyour cds


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 23, 2006)

Graphics Drivers For my SiS board (760 GX), One best theme for Window ( Low in CPU usage ), Wallpapers, Screensavers, Zone Alarm firewall 6.5.737,
Linux distro CD (UBUNTU), 
Sorry to say, but From the past few months u r giving us old S/Ws pls improve urself, ( Make urself better than CHIP please)

Thanks


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

*@k_blues24

You can get the ubuntu cd by shipping it for free

*shipit.ubuntu.com/
*


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 23, 2006)

ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR CS2 *www.hotcliparts.com/gallery/Animations/Fires/explode.gif


----------



## Mayur (Sep 23, 2006)

siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> what about themes ,wallpapers and songs
> i think all like them .You should have these things also inyour cds


Yeha WALLS
and
Cheatbook Database 2006


----------



## csczero (Sep 24, 2006)

Ea Fifa 07 Demo Plaese


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2006)

Will u Plz give NFS carbon demo and Fifa 2007 Demo ,if they are available?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2006)

wallpapers,winamp skins and nfsc demo if available.


----------



## Champ (Sep 24, 2006)

microsoft visual studios express editions
this time offline installers please

they can be downloaded from

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/support/install/


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2006)

Please provide the following demos:

El Matador Demo #1
El Matador Demo #2


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 24, 2006)

torpark browser and smackdown vs raw 2007 in-game trailer.


----------



## himanshu_k_c (Sep 25, 2006)

hi can you please include  . . freeware Media Player Classic . . and its usage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2006)

Please look no forward then americas army overmatch.it kicks ass


----------



## drakool (Sep 25, 2006)

how abt including cygwin, for a change.


----------



## sambit87 (Sep 25, 2006)

I want past 12 issues of digit in pdf .plsssssssssssss.
__________
i also want past 12 issues of digit.It has not been published in any month of 2006.


----------



## anooptdas (Sep 25, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> one thing plz....... Knoppix CD !!
> U haven't read this month's issue?



Sorry, but
Knoppix DVD have a lot more softwares than the CD


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Please look no forward then americas army overmatch.it kicks *ass*


Seems that the word "*ass*" has not been added into Censored word list.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Seems that the word "*ass*" has not been added into Censored word list.



Yup !


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Sep 25, 2006)

can ne1 give the october mag preview pls!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 25, 2006)

*well can you do me a favour fatbeing?Can you provide the latest IVT BlueSoleil drivers for Windows and the latest version of PC Suite that will be compatible with it.*


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 25, 2006)

I want Windows Vista (the beta version Microsoft has released recently) on the upcoming October issue.

It will be cool if you guys there include some demos of recent games and a trial version of good movie editing software.


----------



## sourav (Sep 25, 2006)

i want, iwant ubuntu


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 26, 2006)

S





			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Featuring in October:
> 
> Movie of the Month: Escape From Sobibor
> The Scene, Season 2
> ...


Sad and ShameFul Act again what a loofs !
__________


			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Yes but consider this:
> 
> One 3GB Distro
> + 500 MB of Game Demos (they're rarely smaller)
> ...



yeah right DVDs of Digit are boring now !


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> i want, iwant ubuntu


 *dude goto *shipit.ubuntu.com/ and order for the cds u need *


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 26, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We DONT need Fedora Core 5
> 
> We Need FEDORA CORE 6
> Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.



pls consider for us fedora core 6.. pls pls.. this time pls give fedora core 6. i pref DVD version as cd always makes problem


----------



## caleb (Sep 26, 2006)

All the Fast Track issues in pdf please


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 26, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> All the Fast Track issues in pdf please


 
the one on photoshop SHOULD be in color only!!!!!!!!!!  
__________
any softwares for skinning the windows    

Knoppix DVD please


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 26, 2006)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> I want Windows Vista (the beta version Microsoft has released recently) on the upcoming October issue.
> 
> It will be cool if you guys there include some demos of recent games and a trial version of good movie editing software.



October magazine has published so ask in November issue.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 27, 2006)

Well i'd like SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 for its cool XGL features but its paid. So what about SuSE 10.1 or OpenSUSE 10.1? Which would make sense that we finally would have a distro this year


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 27, 2006)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Well i'd like SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 for its cool XGL features but its paid. So what about SuSE 10.1 or OpenSUSE 10.1? Which would make sense that we finally would have a distro this year



suse 10.1 and opensuse10.1 are same, actually from version 10.2 it will be officially named open suse.


----------



## guru (Sep 27, 2006)

Flash 8
Dreamweaver 8


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 27, 2006)

^^ Both have already been provided. Just search.

I want ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR CS2


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2006)

Latest autopatcher !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 28, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We DONT need Fedora Core 5
> 
> We Need FEDORA CORE 6
> Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.


yes please and give the DVD and not Cds.


----------



## wolvrine (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys 
the online gaming fever is on high tide and wat u guys are doing!!!
Here is ONE of the most played(free ) games.
MAGIC THE GATHERING:
here is the download link
*www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=magic/magiconline/downloadlinks

for all other readers i would like it to be included 
a must have gamefor online playing

any other games in your sight tell me

Oh yeah one more game that takes less memory and processor you guess it right it is 2D but it is cool (at least my bro says so)
IT is Seek and Dread online Download Link:
www.seekanddread.de
setup : 4.19 Mb;

Have fun and keep Rollin'


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Sep 30, 2006)

Could we have the entire Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition this november. If not please include at least the VC++, C# and J# express editions in your DVD. It is very difficult to download such large files otherwise.


----------



## Stalin.P.Monchan (Sep 30, 2006)

Kind Attention Mr.James D'Souza

This is to inform you that the CAMERA for the two year subscreption is not yet received. In matter we have contacted you more than a dozen.
Now you are in not the position to clear the matter. Like to know you can give that or not.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 30, 2006)

Sigh, forget linux distros people, they arent going to give it until DL as Fatbeing already pointed out. Already, the dvd is too dry now.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Sep 30, 2006)

And while you are at it please include the latest Platform SDK too. (give full versions, you could give the img/iso files or extract and zip them for your dvd).


----------



## andysmith45 (Oct 1, 2006)

Please include the demo of "Company of Heroes". Thx.


----------



## WINDWALKER (Oct 1, 2006)

wolvrine said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> the online gaming fever is on high tide and wat u guys are doing!!!
> Here is ONE of the most played(free ) games.
> MAGIC THE GATHERING:
> ...



Hell yeah

watsup guys no one for online gaming sec..

Well i am and truly agree with him i think digit should include such games that are big to download (at least for me HEHE )

Well hope to see what digit has in its sand bag for the online games 

HEY DIGIT GUYS KINDLY CONSIDER GIVING FREE GAMES INSTEAD OF PAYED
AND YA'ALL  BETA REALEASE WILL DO AS THERE ARE CURRENTLY VERY HOT


----------



## wolvrine (Oct 1, 2006)

See Guys 
A'right common check it out remember how was America's Army???

More Online Games Please
More Online Games PleaseMore Online Games PleaseMore Online Games Please
More Online Games PleaseMore Online Games Please
More Online Games Please
More Online Games Please
More Online Games Please
More Online Games Please
More Online Games PleaseMore Online Games Please
More Online Games Please


----------



## akshayt (Oct 1, 2006)

Inlcude Vista RTM DVD and Company of Heroes demo.


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Oct 1, 2006)

i don't know what will you provide in november issue..................
But don't forget WMP11 beta 2 and IE7 RC.......


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedora Core 6 Or Open Suse 10.2.......


----------



## Stalker (Oct 1, 2006)

NFS Carbon Demo & Fedora core 6......plz


----------



## rajasekharan (Oct 2, 2006)

blah, blah, blah......
Modeling video tutorials.....will i see them in near future....???????


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2006)

Wallpapers,Winamp Skins & Latest Game Demos !


----------



## tia (Oct 2, 2006)

lots and lots of wallpapers.........
__________
and plis include some full version games....


----------



## icecool (Oct 2, 2006)

FIFA 2007 demo frm ea site


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Oct 2, 2006)

Plz......
Strategy games
PC themes ,wallpapers and songs
Mobile themes ,wallpapers
Adobe tutorials
AutoCAD 2007 (30 day trial)
ArchiCAD 9 OR 10 (30 day trial)
Autodesk 3ds max 8 (30 day trial )
windows vista beta 2
Nero latest Trial Version
Cheat Book 2007
3D max studio fast track
Microsoft Office One Note 2007 (Beta)
Adobe CS 2.3 Premium (Beta)
Norton System Works 2007...


----------



## 7monk (Oct 2, 2006)

Fedora Core 6


----------



## soham (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are the game videos gone? Please try to provide videos NFS Carbon, FIFA 2007 and NBA Live 2007 . Can you please provide a few episodes of Mr. Bean series


----------



## kerthivasan (Oct 3, 2006)

please include programming languages like c c++ jave in fast track


----------



## Saket Parekh (Oct 3, 2006)

pls include some software 4 TV tuner cards.... also inlude TV ripper( only sound)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2006)

Company of Heroes Demo


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 3, 2006)

Please give us *3ds Max* Trial.

Giving such wonderful s/w will increase the value of the magazine. Instead of giving a bunch of petty softwares, you should give such big stuff once in a while. And its time you give 3ds max.

Imagine how the next issue will look- *"Special this month -3ds Max!!! Grab your issue today!!!"*


----------



## FatBeing (Oct 3, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Please give us *3ds Max* Trial.
> 
> Giving such wonderful s/w will increase the value of the magazine. Instead of giving a bunch of petty softwares, you should give such big stuff once in a while. And its time you give 3ds max.
> 
> Imagine how the next issue will look- *"Special this month -3ds Max!!! Grab your issue today!!!"*


Sigh...people just don't remember.

I've said this quite often:

Autodesk has expressly asked us *not* to distribute the 3dsmax demo.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 3, 2006)

^^ oops, I misunderstood. I thought that Autodesk had stopped providing trial version of 3ds max. But when I saw a demo of version 8, I thought that since its now out, Digit could provide it. I didn't knew that you received specific instructions not to distribute it. Thats bad. Again it baffles me why some products are free to download but not free to distribute- doesn't make sense.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2006)

If you can't provide 3D Max 8 Demo then provide us 8-9 huge demos of latest game and tons of wallpapers. 

Logo ko vo do jispe way zada marte hain


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 3, 2006)

pc-tools antivirus too.also some cool plugins for wmp and winamp like DFX.


----------



## rupa4uf (Oct 3, 2006)

i need a software that i can keep password for my partitioned drives. if any body knows tel where it available


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 4, 2006)

wht abt Mandriva Linux 2007 ???
its my fav distro after fedora..

FatBeing .........are u still thinking abt linux best distro ???


----------



## ProDemon (Oct 4, 2006)

Gizmo and TRUCK(MACH) wallpapers with white background.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Suse 10 or Fedora Cora 5
> Latest wallpapers,game videos.


i think fc6 is realesing on 11oct so pls bundle that


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i think fc6 is realesing on 11oct so pls bundle that



i know !


----------



## blueshift (Oct 5, 2006)

Gimme loads of free english mp3s.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2006)

Battlefield 2142 Multiplayer Demo


----------



## EmpireAby (Oct 5, 2006)

= so if you don't mind please include PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6
 (demo) in the next CD\DVD. think about it.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 6, 2006)

Age of Empires III: WarChiefs demo


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Oct 6, 2006)

what about themes and wallpapers


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2006)

@fatbeing, man i was so surprised when you PUT the *The Three Stooges* Episodes, but after watching it, it was a bit dissapointing.  the video was very low in qyality.
You guys can provide high quality videos.
& most importantly Next time if you put the Three Stooges Episodes, Please  & pretty please include ONLY the ones which FEATURE *CURLY* & not Shemp. (one of the three stooges)

why dont you guys provide something for the GAMERS, i mean some MODs.....

*you can start a THREAD to SURVEY what majority of DIGIT Readers play.*  & according to the results you can provide us mods, files.....

by the way, this here is a cool 2005 Chapionship MOD for F1 CHALLENGE '99-'02 PC game.   *download.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art.view.php?id=10015


----------



## sidshekar (Oct 7, 2006)

Battlefield 2142....I know that the file is litlle over a gig, but is exactly it should be included in the DVD, as it is unimaginable to download such a huge file...


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 7, 2006)

Please Post Full AUTO-PATCHER September Edition this time i have Requested it in October Edition but now given


----------



## arunks (Oct 7, 2006)

FEDORA CORE 6 SEPARATE DVD OR JUST DVD ISO...

CD ISOs ARE JUST CRAP..

NOWADAYS EVERY 7/10 HAVE DVD ROMS..

AND NO PROBLEMS AS IT CAN ALSO BE INSTALLED DIRECTLY FROM ISO FILE WITHOUT WRITING IT IN DVD...

SO IT IS NO PROBLEM TO INCLUDE DVD ISO 4 U IN UR DVD


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2006)

fc6 dvd iso or mandriva 2k7 cd isos... Pls give it atleast this time


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey i have a suggestion. You give out your OSes in ISOs in your DVDs and we have to burn them in a separate cd which costs an extra CD. Why not make your dvd directly bootable.

Iwant ubuntu 6 live and install in KDE environment just like Kubuntu 5 you last gave


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 7, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i think fc6 is realesing on 11oct so pls bundle that



i think u all forget to check this..



			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Probably in a special issue. Or when our budgets permit us to turn the DVD dual-layer. Also, we do give one-CD distros when we find decent ones.
> 
> You need to understand that while people like you live for trying out Linux distros, the majority of the population is still too afraid/doesn't care. The Digit CD and DVD are more about stuff that you can use immediately, rather than distros that you may install some day if you have the time, inclination and disk space.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2006)

ok no fc6... But atleast mandriva 2k7 pls...


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 7, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *well can you do me a favour fatbeing?Can you provide the latest IVT BlueSoleil drivers for Windows and the latest version of PC Suite that will be compatible with it.*


 "dewaana banake bhul na jana afsana banake bhul na jana" mera yeh software tum digit cd me dene bhul na jana.........


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 7, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Suse 10 or Fedora Cora 5
> Latest wallpapers,game videos.



I forward that. I would like Fedora Core 5 for 32 bit PCs, as DVD iso image.


----------



## arunks (Oct 7, 2006)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I forward that. I would like Fedora Core 5 for 32 bit PCs, as DVD iso image.



but why dont u like fedora core 6 if it is realesed on 11th oct
__________


			
				Siddhartha_t69 said:
			
		

> Hey i have a suggestion. You give out your OSes in ISOs in your DVDs and we have to burn them in a separate cd which costs an extra CD. Why not make your dvd directly bootable.
> 
> Iwant ubuntu 6 live and install in KDE environment just like Kubuntu 5 you last gave



hey just get it from shipit.ubuntu.com free of cost


----------



## Huzefa (Oct 7, 2006)

lets have these games in Nov DVD or If not Nov then  at least Dec Digit guys 

Microsoft-Flight-Simulator-X-Demo-[Final]
*www.fileplanet.com/166127/160000/fileinfo/Microsoft-Flight-Simulator-X-Demo-[Final]

Empire-at-War:-Forces-of-Corruption-Demo
*www.fileplanet.com/168657/160000/fileinfo/Empire-at-War:-Forces-of-Corruption-Demo

Thnkx for the best mag possible .... and pls update or improove your gift section of digit patron , as of now all the current gifts are useless


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 8, 2006)

Please Include KNOPIX Latest 

DEBIAN LINUX


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Oct 8, 2006)

norton virus definitions

do we need to mention that? do you even know when you last gave that? you should be smart enough to include them every issue.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2006)

Company  of Heroes demo
El Matador Demo
Tons of wallpapers
Game Videos


----------



## Pathik (Oct 8, 2006)

include atleast 1 decent linux distro


----------



## arunks (Oct 8, 2006)

fedora 6 plz


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 9, 2006)

Microsoft visio 2007   
microsoft project 2007   

windows defender


----------



## mrmani (Oct 9, 2006)

1.To create a multiboot CD/DVD of linux. (like Knopix, Ubuntu, Gentoo)
2.what is the different between i386(Suse), i486, i586(mandriva), i686(Gentoo) in linux.
FAST TRACK ON *MAC*


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 9, 2006)

Siddhartha_t69 said:
			
		

> norton virus definitions
> 
> do we need to mention that? do you even know when you last gave that? you should be smart enough to include them every issue.



It was given with this month. Check your discs.


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2006)

fedora 6 dvd or dvd iso


----------



## ranga_mama_y2k (Oct 9, 2006)

unoffical microsoft windows xp service pack
windows media player 11 beta 2
autoplay menu builder professional v7.2


----------



## 7monk (Oct 9, 2006)

1.Age of Empires III: WarChiefs demo
2.Nero latest Trial Version
3.Cheat Book 2007
4.Norton Internet Security 2007


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2006)

fc6 dvd iso..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

NFS carbon demo .. if it releases at all


----------



## JGuru (Oct 10, 2006)

@Pathiks & @desmataks, Fedora Core 6 is not released yet!!! Actually FC6 release
 is delayed because of some nasty bugs!!


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Nero 7 reloaded

ftp://209.170.95.40/software/nero7/Nero-7.5.1.1_eng.exe

2. Ulead video Studio 10

3. Ulead DVD Movie Factory 5


----------



## shindecs (Oct 11, 2006)

Windows Vista RC1 please!!!


----------



## Balan K (Oct 11, 2006)

1. KNOPPIX 5.0.1 DVD or ATLEAST CD ISO IMAGE

2. MICROSOFT Visual Studio .NET 2002 Service Pack 1

3. MICROSOFT Visual Studio .NET 2003 Service Pack 1

4. DirectX OCTOBER 2006 ReDistributable

5. Wndows VISTA RC2


----------



## drsethi (Oct 11, 2006)

Mandriva Linux 2007 Free 1 CD version or Free 4 CD version


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

Adobe® Creative Suite® 2 Premium Trial


----------



## sourav (Oct 11, 2006)

ubuntu 6.06 cd for 32 bit computer and if possible then 64 bit


----------



## EmpireAby (Oct 11, 2006)

EmpireAby said:
			
		

> = so if you don't mind please include PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6
> (demo) in the next CD\DVD. think about it.
> *what abot also including the most wanted and my favourite Cheat Book Database 2006.Please,Please.It's my
> first request.Don't refuse this.
> *


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> ubuntu 6.06 cd for 32 bit computer and if possible then 64 bit



guys plz goto *shipit.ubuntu.com


----------



## tukaibatman (Oct 12, 2006)

Can u give the movie "BATTLESHIP POTEMKIN"

It is on *www.archive.org/details/BattleshipPotemkin

It is in Public Domain
it will be good if you gave the 2.2 GB version


----------



## isaiah8 (Oct 12, 2006)

*GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5* *GUITAR PRO 5*


----------



## Root2 (Oct 12, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Suse 10 or Fedora Cora 5
> Latest wallpapers,game videos.




yeah i am eger to get core fedor 5 .. plzz do in clude it ...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yes please and give the DVD and not Cds.


u can also make a dvd from cd's
*Make DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5*


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 12, 2006)

Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server 180 Days Trial
Sql Server 2005 180 Days Trial


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 12, 2006)

Please Include all Driverpacks from here because I am working on creating a ultimate XP installation DVD! And if possible also include the latest RyanVM's pack!

Links:-
Driverpacks-
*www.driverpacks.net/DriverPacks/overview.php
RyanVM-
*www.ryanvm.net/msfn/

Please Give all these! I will be very greatful to you!!!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 12, 2006)

What about including Bollywood Movies Trailers ?????


----------



## mediator (Oct 13, 2006)

Pc-bsd


----------



## puneet_jay (Oct 13, 2006)

how abt puttin d demo 4 Need 4 Speed : Carbon...it's the perfect game!!!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 13, 2006)

Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server 180 Days Trial
Sql Server 2005 180 Days Trial


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 13, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> but why dont u like fedora core 6 if it is realesed on 11th oct



I'd prefer a tried and tested software for quite sometime. Fedora Core 6 would be quite new (even if release stage) and despite all the BETA and RC releases many bugs aren't ironed out as they are used in BETA stages by a few people who are generally power users and miss out the small faults.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 13, 2006)

or watever fc5 or fc6 but pls give it.. Pls pls pls


----------



## kaustav_geek (Oct 14, 2006)

*FIFA 2007 demo*


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 14, 2006)

Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server 180 Days Trial
Sql Server 2005 180 Days Trial


----------



## arunks (Oct 14, 2006)

yes whatever fedora 5 or 6 but make the dvd itself bootable


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 14, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> u can also make a dvd from cd's
> *Make DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5*


thnx buddy


----------



## navino87 (Oct 14, 2006)

Battlefield 2142 Demo....


----------



## hrushi (Oct 14, 2006)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> I want Windows Vista (the beta version Microsoft has released recently) on the upcoming October issue.
> 
> It will be cool if you guys there include some demos of recent games and a trial version of good movie editing software.


----------



## wolvrine (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey what bout some MMORPG's. We see no such games on DIGIT CD/DVD 
After RagnaRock was there any such game with digit support??
well i would love couz there r 600 - 890 Mb of Downloads and Digit could help reduce the wieght!!!!

Warrock.com
Igg.com
check these out!!!!

Overall view -->
mmorpg.com


----------



## Utsav jaiswal (Oct 15, 2006)

gimme AutoPatcher 
u didn't give it for the past 2 months


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 15, 2006)

I want fedora core 5 or 6.


----------



## fuhrer (Oct 15, 2006)

__________
i want a movie editing software-full


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Oct 15, 2006)

Autopatcher Latest edition and Slax 5.1.8


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 15, 2006)

latest autopatcher
  trend micro pc-cillin  internet secrity 2007
  ulead video 10 
  nero 7 plugins


----------



## vijaykumar (Oct 15, 2006)

i need Digit November 2006  so please send me


----------



## kadal27 (Oct 15, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We DONT need Fedora Core 5
> 
> We Need FEDORA CORE 6
> Its coming out October 11th if all things go fine. So please consider giving us Fedora Core 6.



Yes! FC6!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumit2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

i need any of the disk defragmenter software where i can edit allocation of wats there in my hard disk ,


----------



## Root2 (Oct 16, 2006)

How about Agent Cody Banks 1 or 2


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll still say 
Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server 180 Days Trial
Sql Server 2005 180 Days Trial


----------



## shaunak (Oct 16, 2006)

Fifa 07 demo please...


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2006)

Include *Vista RC2* Plz Else It will be Pirated 
And SYS utilities
AND Article On Networking
And _*CHEATBOOK 2006*_ latest version
__________
And 
Give *Past Issue digits PDF's* And Give tools for Yahoo Messegers :0


----------



## sidharth0384 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kindly Add Adobe Acrobat Pro and Reader 8.0 if possible in Nov or at the most in Dec 2006


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Oct 17, 2006)

vijaykumar said:
			
		

> i need Digit November 2006  so please send me



hmm........ NOW wat kind of a request is that ??????


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 17, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> yes whatever fedora 5 or 6 but make the dvd itself bootable


 Yes , this is the best idea.
 make the DVD bootable just like u people did for DSL.
Please guys support this idea , this will save us from buying and burning DVDs.
I know we can also install from ISO images thats pain in the neck.
Please digit , listen to this superb idea.
No matter what Distro u give in future , please make it bootable from DVD itself.
please guys support this idea.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 17, 2006)

i m in complete agreement with phenomva


----------



## 7monk (Oct 17, 2006)

Bsd os.


----------



## prasha1982 (Oct 17, 2006)

Dear Sir,

          I would like you to include the thesaurus software in your up coming issue of Digit Magazine.

Thesaurus
*www.sequencepublishing.com/thesage.html


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 17, 2006)

Adobe After Effects Please


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 18, 2006)

QT4.1.1 opensource edition for windows,
Directx9 sdk october edition
visual studio 2005 express edition
complete msdn library.


----------



## bencapdigit (Oct 18, 2006)

autodesk  lustre 
or autodesk flame
avid pro


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 19, 2006)

smackdown vs raw 2007 video


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2006)

Please provide Fedora core latest version.


----------



## Devaa (Oct 19, 2006)

Please Give Some Fullversion Media Editing Tools. I badly need them.
Also Please include The Vista RC1 if possible in the DVD or any version of it in form of a separate DVD .


----------



## omkar_me (Oct 19, 2006)

Please Give some full Version Dev Tools for amimation in DVD or CD 
You May Add Some Good Action games To It
And Window Vista DVD Also


----------



## shaunak (Oct 19, 2006)

just came to know of a great software through anandk called RoamDrive.
Imm sure a lot of readers could really use it, so could you please bundle it in the CD/DVD?


----------



## Stalin.P.Monchan (Oct 19, 2006)

I need Fedora core 6
Windows vista
windows theames


----------



## mukilan (Oct 20, 2006)

Please consider the following:
Visual basic 2005 express
Visual web developer 2005 express
Video tutorials on photoshop,Blender 3d(GAME CREATION),
ebooks on various programs,collection of how tos
either in pdf or as webaroo webpacks
RightMark Clock utility & clockgen for overclocking
free full games & few demos(only few)
Cheatbook database
PHP designer 2007
Adobe premier elements
themes
wallpapers
widgets
media player skins
Home alone 2or 3 movie(not kiddin)

On the magazine:
Complete tutorial on overclocking latest CPU'S & motherboard
Creating a simple program in VB 2005 EXPRESS
Comparison on various broadband 
Skinning vb apps created by us


----------



## prabhatmohit (Oct 20, 2006)

Autopatcher XP October version
Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## ravi.madabhushanam (Oct 20, 2006)

Please include this....

*Age of Empires III: WarChiefs demo*


----------



## omkarsshinde (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok guys enough of LINUX. I think its about time that you considered a Fast Track on Flash 8 Pro. Its so marvellous!!!!!!


----------



## mihirvashist (Oct 21, 2006)

avast! updates....................
tons of ebooks on programming
-------------------------
and plz do away with resource hungry games which most of DIGIT reader's computer cannot play instead give ebooks on programming,linux programming...etc. i think you get the point give something usefule rather than games of 1.5 gb et al.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 21, 2006)

trend micro pc-cillin internet security 2007
  norton internet security 2007 
  autopatcher for xp ----- october
  directx -------  october
  windows media player 11 beta 2 or latest 
  winzip 11 beta
  acronis true image 10


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

try 2 include

nortan antivirus 2007,nfs carbon trail version(if released officaly)
nero reloded 7 pack 

fast track to vista (i know it is possible now)

e books on wireless networking

window blinds 5 update


----------



## mukilan (Oct 22, 2006)

Can u include these video tutorials on game developement
*msdn.microsoft.com/coding4fun/gamedevelopment/rocketcmd/default.aspx#rocketcommander_topic4


----------



## shaunak (Oct 22, 2006)

MS Flight simulator X demo. please please please. its too huge a download for home users.


----------



## sanddy (Oct 22, 2006)

plz give guide to "ccna" or  something alike


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

Borland jBuilder 2006 enterprise trial/ Borland C++, or eclipse with all the plugins
visual studio express edition
Fedora core 6.
that would be more than enough for I.T student and developers


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 23, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop elements 5 & Premiere Elements 3 trial


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 23, 2006)

sanddy said:
			
		

> plz give guide to "ccna" or  something alike



*Please provide guide to free online cources plz........well also MCSE and CCNA guides are welcome....*


----------



## delivi (Oct 23, 2006)

Please include the Visual Studio Express Editions ISO image format files each of 400MB from Microsoft site *msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/support/install/


----------



## max_demon (Oct 24, 2006)

Plz include Digit in PDF all from start to end no matter if u increase the price give it in a single CD


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 25, 2006)

@FatBeing
Reminder:
Time to close down this thread and creating a new one for mega december issue!

and preview of Nov CD/DVD contents would be highly appriciated!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 25, 2006)

Visual Studio 2005 Team Foundation Server 180 Days Trial
Sql Server 2005 180 days Trial


----------



## drsethi (Oct 25, 2006)

FC6 Linux 
Released and available at
*fedoraproject.org/static-tmp/FedoraMirrors.html#ASIA


----------



## akshar (Oct 25, 2006)

xammps for linux and windows


----------



## darklord_2007 (Oct 25, 2006)

please include microsoft office 2007 beta


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 25, 2006)

darklord_2007 said:
			
		

> please include microsoft office 2007 beta



HAvnt they given it once


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 25, 2006)

Please provide Mr.Bean movie in the DVD.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 26, 2006)

I was hoping for 3DS Max Trial. Cant download it. Its 650+ MBs .

Please give it.
I also like to have CCNA guide.
But I am going to give my CCNA in January. I will be the youngest CCNA of my town. I am 18 (Just turned 18.)


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 26, 2006)

FC6


----------



## prasanna7287 (Oct 26, 2006)

Plz give us *Fedora Core 6* it has been released officially!


----------



## viruses (Oct 27, 2006)

yea a mr.mbean movie will be good


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 27, 2006)

FC6 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

